# Women



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Well Mrs BamTT over 4 hours in House of Fraser, result 1 ladies suit and a pair of shoes for a wedding next w/e


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Well Mrs BamTT over 4 hours in House of Fraser, result 1 ladies suit and a pair of shoes for a wedding next w/e


Dont get me started on cloths shopping with the oter half why do we always end up at the last moment back in the first shop we looked in getting the first item she tried


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Look on the bright side....I shudder to think what my missus could spend in 4 hours in a department store !!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

redTT said:


> Look on the bright side....I shudder to think what my missus could spend in 4 hours in a department store !!


 :lol: pah says he who ALWAYS drags me straight to the Radley department of John Lewis at Bluewater within minutes of parking right close to their entrance :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Well Mrs BamTT over 4 hours in House of Fraser, result 1 ladies suit and a pair of shoes for a wedding next w/e


You dont need a fast car, you need a time machine else a FastForward button. O and a mute button would be handy too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mute button never appears to work as a woman can multi task and do actions instead


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mrs BamTT over 4 hours in House of Fraser, result 1 ladies suit and a pair of shoes for a wedding next w/e
> ...


Or a delete button

:lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Well Mrs BamTT over 4 hours in House of Fraser, result 1 ladies suit and a pair of shoes for a wedding next w/e


and what did you buy?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Thats nothing, the ones who piss around with you and try getting attention are the ones that are annoying ............


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mrs BamTT over 4 hours in House of Fraser, result 1 ladies suit and a pair of shoes for a wedding next w/e
> ...


Some aftershave, which i may add took 1 minute to choose, all i need for the wedding is a suit which i already have


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I tend to be at work when Val goes shopping for clothes :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Did you have to deal with one of those intimidating women of indeterminate age (on account of the 5mm skimming of face cake and racoon/panda eyes they all seem to wear) - I always wonder what they look like without all the shite on their faces?

Then shudder at the thought.


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

just wait outside every shop like I do, they soon get bored of walking around shops on their own


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

garyc said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Very true

What was also concerning at the perfume/ aftershave area was the guy who was trying it on with the assistant, You know the sort, label jeans/Tshirt, Prada waterski shoes and Dolchy e Gabana sunglasses holding back his wavy locks

He was getting the assistant to spray all sorts on the little bits of paper, then coming out with comments like 'Nice but not really manly enough for me ' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Cock


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


What? They sell designer perfume for one's cock these days? 

Heaven help us all. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can't stand blokes hanging round the lingerie departments waiting for their wives/partners whatever. Does my head in. :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You just have to have a sly sniff


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Can't stand blokes hanging round the lingerie departments waiting for their wives/partners whatever. Does my head in. :x


Except when they are paying.....! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Women - best deflated and stored under the bed when you've finished with them.


----------



## TTurbine (Oct 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> You just have to have a sly sniff


Hmmmmm, kinda sums the guy up............ :?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Women - best deflated and stored under the bed when you've finished with them.


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Dotti said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > Look on the bright side....I shudder to think what my missus could spend in 4 hours in a department store !!
> ...


HA! But who acctually drags him in there?LOL


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Dotti said:


> redTT said:
> 
> 
> > Look on the bright side....I shudder to think what my missus could spend in 4 hours in a department store !!
> ...


HA! But who acctually drags him in there?LOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lewis said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > redTT said:
> ...


His two left feet probably :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Daughters and Mom go together. I never have to go shopping :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Daughters and Mom go together. I never have to go shopping :wink:


Never thought of that just hope our expected little one will be a girl :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Daughters and Mom go together. I never have to go shopping :wink:
> ...


........you may regret that when she starts to look at the gorgeous outfits in Monsoon....... 8) it'll cost you a piggin' fortune (says she who decked out our two yesterday for Grampys birthday party for the princessly sum of Â£200 - or there abouts...... 

..........hope Coope doesn't read this!! :?

.......mind you, they did both look adorable........ :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Too late :? How can baby gap be so expensive when the adult stuff is not?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Lord knows! - probably 'cause it's smaller & more intricate to make or something.......?! :?

More likely however is that someone has figured out that dotting parents will not think twice about splashing out on their little ones & will compromise on what they spend on themselves..... :roll:

Which is also why I felt really good about the top I bought from Monsoon at the same time which was in the sale at 70% off - Â£60 down to only Â£18 BARGAIN! 8) :wink:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


Maybe because the adult clothes are all made by malaysian children in sweatshops it only leaves the adults to make the childrens clothes and they demand a higher wage? :roll: maybe my logic is a little flawed.......


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Lock_Stock said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw Lock_Stock, how did you get to be so cynical??!! 


Shame of it is :? that you're probably right........!  - but I hope not...... :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > mrs coope said:
> ...


or maybe that you think it is cheap get to the till and get a shock and then the "get the doesn't your child deserve the best..." line


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

cuTTsy said:


> or maybe that you think it is cheap get to the till and get a shock and then the "get the doesn't your child deserve the best..." line


Nope, I've not been fed that line, but then I'd never bat an eyelid - no matter WHAT I'm thinking...... :wink:


----------

